# How long does yeast in packets last?



## Maverick2272 (Jan 25, 2008)

On this same topic, how long is yeast in the package good for? The DW on occasion makes homemade bread, but hasn't in about three years (too busy with her new business) so the package is probably at least that old. 
For reference it is Bakers Corner All Natural Active Dry Yeast, three packets, and has been in the fridge the entire time. The expiration is July 07, wife says it may be good still, I wouldn't know and would use the expiration date and throw it out...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 26, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> On this same topic, how long is yeast in the package good for? The DW on occasion makes homemade bread, but hasn't in about three years (too busy with her new business) so the package is probably at least that old.
> For reference it is Bakers Corner All Natural Active Dry Yeast, three packets, and has been in the fridge the entire time. The expiration is July 07, wife says it may be good still, I wouldn't know and would use the expiration date and throw it out...


 

If you open one of the expired packets and bloom it in warm water and sugar, a beige foam will appear and a great smell will fill the room.  That tells you it's good.  No foam, no good.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Andy!


----------

